# Quick question



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Do you band a pegged with the normal wrap and tuck method or is there a special way I should go about this. Lol. I got a peghead in the mail and ive never messed with one.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Edit: Suprise peghead in the mail*


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Wrap and tuck as normal, being sure to center the band on the peghead.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks man I was really lost on it. Ive tried to find something but to no avail.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Remember...we love pics!


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Comfy as all get out I love this little frame but I'm driving the struggle bus banding it.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I got one of those floating across the Pacific with my name on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Bob E said:


> I got one of those floating across the Pacific with my name on it. :thumbsup:


Whats it called man? I've been trying to find out info on it and can't find ANYTHING. Lol


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know. They usually put wooden in the title when they list it. Kind of reminds me of a small chalice. If I had to give it a name I think I'd call it taco :rofl:

I'm hoping it will be a good cheap one I can stock pile and give away.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm pretty sure its a old wu jim. Its super comfortable and a smooth shooter man thats pretty much what I think I'm gonna try and trade her off. You call yours taco ill go taquito. Lol.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That looks comfy. And thanks for the pics.


----------

